# Okay! I'm ready for fish! Here are my parameters!



## SweetPoison (Jan 16, 2011)

Here is my tank!









All is good! 

Ammonia 0

NitrAtes 10

Nitrites 0

pH 7.6 

Temp is 76


I am thinking of just bringing home today ~ 12 tetras and 12 danios. Should I get a scavenger with them?

I am not sure how often to feed them ~ every other day?


----------



## ElectricBlueJackDempsey (Aug 4, 2010)

What kind of tetras? I think danios are boring fish. You should look for a bigger bodied tetra like Skirt Tetras, Buenos Aires Tetras, Sepre Tetra ect. And then go with 10-12 neons or cardinals. Just a suggestion


----------



## SweetPoison (Jan 16, 2011)

ElectricBlueJackDempsey said:


> What kind of tetras? *I think danios are boring fish.* You should look for a bigger bodied tetra like Skirt Tetras, Buenos Aires Tetras, Sepre Tetra ect. And then go with 10-12 neons or cardinals. Just a suggestion



You Do? Well, shitums. I know nothing of these fish. Here is my list and I am on my way now, so I hope you come back

Rummy nose 

Drawf neon rainbow

Kuli loach

zebra dano

congo tetras

odessa barbs

sterbai cories

cherry barbs

sword tails

clown loaches

black ruby barb


Whatcha think? I have no clue what they look liike! I will be there forever. Wanna come?:lol:


----------



## leogtr (Jan 19, 2011)

I would get glofish danios they are very nice and colorful!


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

Tetras prefer softer water, danios and livebearers like basic.

I would go with danios and platies...
A good resource is Tropical freshwater aquarium fish: Homepage


----------



## zof (Apr 23, 2010)

As for the bottom you can get some emerald catfish or some Bolivian rams, the catfish should be kept in groups of 5 or 6 while I wouldn't put more than 2 rams in the tank so they can have their own territories.

Look in our profiles for more information about both.


----------



## SweetPoison (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks, everyone!

I just got back and the bags are floating! I have never paid $85 for a bunch of fish that didn't even fill a tea cup before. Here is what I got:

Neon Tetras 6

Rasboras 

Rummy Nose ~ 15 ( that was expensive, but they are my fav!)

Red Swordtails.


I am so excited!


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Awesome, as I see there are no danios on the list. No offense to all you danio lovers out there but IMHO they are boring looking along with being crazy hyper. 
To me they ruin the zen of a community tank the minute they are added to the water. Forget about glo-fish, (genetically altered danios) because besides being just as crazy as their natural cousins, 
they are man-made freaks of nature. There, I said it. :lol:


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

@ Kymmie LOL:rofl:

Oooohh...Dennisons would be nice! And you have the large tank they would need. Gorgeous, gorgeous fish. A bit pricey though but worth it and would look great with the Congos whom I also love.

What Rasbora did you get? Harlequins?


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

jeaninel said:


> @ Kymmie LOL:rofl:
> 
> Oooohh...Dennisons would be nice! And you have the large tank they would need. Gorgeous, gorgeous fish. A bit pricey though but worth it and would look great with the Congos whom I also love.
> 
> What Rasbora did you get? Harlequins?


I agree, Rummys, Congos and Dennisons in a 125?? That tank would *POP* with color. Since this woman never batted an eye at the price of a discus I'm thinking she can handle the price of a Dennison, ya think?? ;-)


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

aunt kymmie said:


> I agree, Rummys, Congos and Dennisons in a 125?? That tank would *POP* with color. Since this woman never batted an eye at the price of a discus I'm thinking she can handle the price of a Dennison, ya think?? ;-)


Yes, yes!! Do it, do it!!
(Don't you love it when someone else takes over planning your tank.):lol: But seriously, check out those Dennisons.


----------



## SweetPoison (Jan 16, 2011)

jeaninel said:


> @ Kymmie LOL:rofl:
> 
> Oooohh...Dennisons would be nice! And you have the large tank they would need. Gorgeous, gorgeous fish. A bit pricey though but worth it and would look great with the Congos whom I also love.
> 
> *What Rasbora did you get? Harlequins*?


umm...I tossed my receipt out! I have clue ~ but I fell in love with them! I will look and see what a Dennison is!

When I look at this tank, guys, the fish are SO tiny!! But little schools every where! I am looking now, and the Rasboras I got have a black tummy, i think, and they glow! 





aunt kymmie said:


> I agree, Rummys, Congos and Dennisons in a 125?? That tank would *POP* with color. Since this woman never batted an eye at the price of a discus I'm thinking she can handle the price of a Dennison, ya think?? ;-)


Congos ~ I didn't see any of those I don't think.

And as far as the Discus go, Honestly ~ the only Discus I ever paid for I got at this lfs and its name was Ms. Pringle. You can see her on SD, Kymmie if you search me. She was my first and I kept her alone with an Angel Fish ~ had them for 2 years when I stumbled on to SD.

Is Kenny still there? I got all my fish from him. And Dan. I never paid.:-D Who in the hell can afford them! It was good advertisement for them ~ I have met quite a few from there!

I love that fish. I almost went there again! Had to make myself keep.on.walking.




aunt kymmie said:


> Awesome, as I see there are no danios on the list. No offense to all you danio lovers out there but IMHO they are boring looking along with being crazy hyper.
> To me they ruin the zen of a community tank the minute they are added to the water. Forget about glo-fish, (genetically altered danios) because besides being just as crazy as their natural cousins,
> they are man-made freaks of nature. There, I said it. :lol:


Tell us how you _really _feel, woman! I checked out the Danios and I wasn't impressed. They were not all that cool looking. But ya know what I really liked, these fancy Guppies!!


----------



## SweetPoison (Jan 16, 2011)

Oh, I got 12 Rummy Nose, 6 Rasboras and 6 Neon and 2 swordtails. $89!!:shock: For fish that wouldn't fill a SPOON!

But I love them! I love my tank, guys and I thank you all so much!


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Sounds like you got Harlequin Rasboras. Here's a pic of mine I had. Do they look like this?


----------



## SweetPoison (Jan 16, 2011)

Thats it!! I had to go and get up really close to see. I wuv them! I have three separate schools in my tank. Are Swordtails schooling fish? I really like the two I got.


----------



## SweetPoison (Jan 16, 2011)

I found the Dennison! I was going to get one! I can't believe iit ~ but it was much bigger than my tetras and I didn't really trust the staff.

It was beautiful!


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

SweetPoison said:


> Thats it!! I had to go and get up really close to see. I wuv them! I have three separate schools in my tank. Are Swordtails schooling fish? I really like the two I got.


Rummies and Harlequins look awesome together and both are great schoolers. I had them together when I had my 37 gallon and loved them.

Swordtails don't really shoal together as much as the others do. But it's nice to have a few. I have 1 male and 3 females.

I got my Congos at Capitol. I was just in there a week or so ago and they still had some. They're in the very back room by where SMUD used to be.


----------



## SweetPoison (Jan 16, 2011)

jeaninel said:


> I got my Congos at Capitol. I was just in there a week or so ago and they still had some. They're in the very back room by where SMUD used to be.



Okay ~ so tell me something. Do I have to be careful what I add to this tank now, since all these guys are snack size?


----------



## leogtr (Jan 19, 2011)

aunt kymmie said:


> Awesome, as I see there are no danios on the list. No offense to all you danio lovers out there but IMHO they are boring looking along with being crazy hyper.
> To me they ruin the zen of a community tank the minute they are added to the water. Forget about glo-fish, (genetically altered danios) because besides being just as crazy as their natural cousins,
> they are man-made freaks of nature. There, I said it. :lol:


yeah lol I saw the glofish I told myself no way!!!! they are really colorful..

I really want to have some glofish and later on add some neons, otos and kuhli loahes..the loaches they are really playful and hyper I saw them at the store and wow their just like all over the place!! do you think thats a good combination?:???:


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

SweetPoison said:


> Okay ~ so tell me something. Do I have to be careful what I add to this tank now, since all these guys are snack size?


Yes, if you do decide to get Congo tetras get them when they're small. My adult Congos are around the 4" mark and will go after fry but they don't bother my full grown Harlequin and neither did they bother the full grown rummies when I had them. I haven't kept the Dennisons before but i suspect it may be the same thing with them. Maybe grow out the little fish you have first before you go for the bigger fish. Aahhhhh...I would go nuts trying to stock a 125 with community fish. So many fish I would want. lol


----------



## SweetPoison (Jan 16, 2011)

leogtr said:


> kuhli loahes.:



I almost got a few of them! But I was going broke!;-)


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

jeaninel said:


> Yes, if you do decide to get Congo tetras get them when they're small. My adult Congos are around the 4" mark and will go after fry but they don't bother my full grown Harlequin and neither did they bother the full grown rummies when I had them. I haven't kept the Dennisons before but i suspect it may be the same thing with them. Maybe grow out the little fish you have first before you go for the bigger fish. Aahhhhh...I would go nuts trying to stock a 125 with community fish. So many fish I would want. lol


Yep, we go nuts and that's why we end up with so many tanks! lol. 
As far as Dennisons, they were one of my very first fish. They are great fish, and even though they are in the barb family they are some of the most peaceful fish I have. Actually, they ARE the most peaceful of all my fishes. 
My full grown Dennisons (6") don't go after anyone. I have kept then with neons, no problem. I trust them so much that recently I added a handful of pricey one inch dwarf cichlids to their tank without a moment's hesitation. My Congos? That's a while other story...Congos are piranhas in disguise, lol. Same goes for Columbian Tetras!! ;-)


----------



## SweetPoison (Jan 16, 2011)

aunt kymmie said:


> Yep, we go nuts and that's why we end up with so many tanks! lol.
> As far as Dennisons, they were one of my very first fish. They are great fish, and even though they are in the barb family they are some of the most peaceful fish I have. Actually, they ARE the most peaceful of all my fishes.
> My full grown *Dennisons (6") *don't go after anyone. I have kept then with neons, no problem. I trust them so much that recently I added a handful of pricey one inch dwarf cichlids to their tank without a moment's hesitation. My Congos? That's a while other story...Congos are piranhas in disguise, lol. Same goes for Columbian Tetras!! ;-)



The one in the store was absolutely beautiful. I saw it in one of their show tanks, but was like 4 inches. The he showed me the babies and I wanted them! 

I wonder if that was the name though...


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

The Dennisons Barbs also go by the name Redline Torpedo Barb and Roseline Shark.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

jeaninel said:


> The Dennisons Barbs also go by the name Redline Torpedo Barb and Roseline Shark.


Ah, good call, Jeaninel. I've never see them labeled as Dennisons, always Roseline Sharks or Redline Torpedo barbs.


----------



## SweetPoison (Jan 16, 2011)

jeaninel said:


> The Dennisons Barbs also go by the name Redline Torpedo Barb and Roseline Shark.



I bet that is what they are called at my lfs ~ I am going to check!


----------



## SweetPoison (Jan 16, 2011)

aunt kymmie said:


> I've never see them labeled as Dennisons, always Roseline Sharks or Redline Torpedo barbs.


No wonder that didn't sound familiar.


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

If you get them, they need to be in a group of 6..

Also, make sure you can take care of them



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Denison%27s_Barb said:


> As reported by Practical Fishkeeping in January 2009, new research by team of scientists from India suggests that the species is being over-exploited for the aquarium trade, potentially placing it at risk of extinction.
> In spite of being listed as Endangered by local assessment reports the fish had been promoted as an 'Export item' by several government agencies!


That said, they're pretty fish...


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Oooo those are pretty fish! I have never seen them around here. Good luck with your tank and don't forget we love pictures. ; )


----------



## SweetPoison (Jan 16, 2011)

redchigh said:


> If you get them, they need to be in a group of 6..
> 
> *Also, make sure you can take care of them*


That's it!

You mean I have to feed them? Seriously?:lol:

I hear you! Groups of 6 ~ that I didn't know ~ 

They sure are pretty, aren't they? Thanks for sharing!


----------



## SweetPoison (Jan 16, 2011)

Calmwaters said:


> Oooo those are pretty fish! I have never seen them around here. Good luck with your tank and don't forget we love pictures. ; )



Thanks, Amanda! I love your name, Calmwaters...very cool!


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Thank you very much I chose it because thats what looking at my tanks do for me they calm me when I am stressed. Them and my little dog are the best stress relivers I know. LOL


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

They are awesome fish! They were the first large school of fish I purchased (ouch on the pocketbook) but worth every penny in my book!! They are also "jumpers" so a tightly covered tank is muy importante!


----------



## SweetPoison (Jan 16, 2011)

aunt kymmie said:


> They are awesome fish! They were the first large school of fish I purchased (ouch on the pocketbook) but worth every penny in my book!! They are also "jumpers" so a tightly covered tank is muy importante!



Jumpers. Wonderful. Ever have a Discus jump out on you, Kym? I never knew that Leleupi were jumpers until I was missing one and I saw the cat walking around with it in his mouth!

Oh.*Hell*.No.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

SweetPoison said:


> Jumpers. Wonderful. Ever have a Discus jump out on you, Kym? I never knew that Leleupi were jumpers until I was missing one and I saw the cat walking around with it in his mouth!
> 
> Oh.*Hell*.No.


No way! Were you able to save it?? Cats + fish= yum yum. :-(

I once had a discus jump. I was looking in my tank and saw that one was missing. I looked everywhere and I ended up finding him in the prefilter compartment. How he ended up there is crazy. He had to jump from the tank, and land perfectly into a 1" x 6" slot. I fished him out of there and he survived but he never grew at the rate of the rest of the group, he ended up being a runt. These traumatic experiences in fish "childhood" seem to follow them around for life, lol. 

Once I was missing a clown loach. I never knew I was missing him until one day I opened up the cabinet doors under the tank and saw a dried up chili pepper. I didn't have my glasses on, lol. I picked it up and to my horrow realized it was a severely dried up clown loach, it must have been there for weeks! How it ended up in the cabinet, underneath the tank, is beyond me. Bizarre.


----------



## SweetPoison (Jan 16, 2011)

aunt kymmie said:


> No way! Were you able to save it?? Cats + fish= yum yum. :-(
> 
> Once I was missing a clown loach. I never knew I was missing him until one day I opened up the cabinet doors under the tank and saw a dried up chili pepper. I didn't have my glasses on, lol. I picked it up and to my horrow realized it was a severely dried up clown loach, it must have been there for weeks! How it ended up in the cabinet, underneath the tank, is beyond me. Bizarre.


No, he looked liked your dried up _yellow_ chili pepper.:shock:


Fish. Whatcha gonna do.:roll:


----------



## ElectricBlueJackDempsey (Aug 4, 2010)

Roseline Sharks around here are $19.99 for a 2incher and about $40 -50 for 5 inches. They have a shoal of about 15 in a show tank and it is very impressive.


----------



## SweetPoison (Jan 16, 2011)

I am going to check them out! Thanks!


----------



## SweetPoison (Jan 16, 2011)

ElectricBlueJackDempsey said:


> Roseline Sharks around here are $19.99 for a 2incher and about $40 -50 for 5 inches. They have a shoal of about 15 in a show tank and it is very impressive.


I really like them! They say no less than three in a tank ~ I hope they have them at my lfs. I will let you know! How many do you think in my 125?


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Hey Marie, they have those Dennisons (Roseline sharks) at JoJo's for $11.99 each. They're about the 2" size. You could probably get 6 for your tank.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

jeaninel said:


> Hey Marie, they have those Dennisons (Roseline sharks) at JoJo's for $11.99 each. They're about the 2" size. You could probably get 6 for your tank.


Wow, that's a great price. I'd think nine for your tank. 6 is nice, but 9 make for an impressive display. I had nine before I lost three. :-( Contrary to their species (a barb) they are the most peaceful of all my fish. I've never seen mine nip or harass anyone in the tank, they don't even harass each other. They also shoal very tightly together, which make their flash and color really *pop*. They are an awsome fish, worth every penny, IMHO. ;-)


----------



## SweetPoison (Jan 16, 2011)

jeaninel said:


> Hey Marie, they have those Dennisons (Roseline sharks) at JoJo's for $11.99 each. They're about the 2" size. You could probably get 6 for your tank.



Seriously? Oh. Dear. I am going to be out that way today.... Do you think that is a good price? I could get my Discus and baby angel there too....

I gots a plan.:lol:


Thank You So Much!


----------



## SweetPoison (Jan 16, 2011)

aunt kymmie said:


> Wow, that's a great price. I'd think nine for your tank. 6 is nice, but 9 make for an impressive display. I had nine before I lost three. :-( Contrary to their species (a barb) they are the most peaceful of all my fish. I've never seen mine nip or harass anyone in the tank, they don't even harass each other. They also shoal very tightly together, which make their flash and color really *pop*. They are an awsome fish, worth every penny, IMHO. ;-)



Oh. Okay ~ so that is a good price. Got it. ;-)


----------



## Plumkin (Jan 24, 2011)

lets see a update picture of ur tank wiff the fishies in it!!!


----------



## SweetPoison (Jan 16, 2011)

Of course. But they will be in QT for 6 weeks ~ so it won't be the 125 just yet.;-)


----------



## Plumkin (Jan 24, 2011)

o poo :[


----------



## William Moore (Mar 21, 2011)

Do anyone know how to breed tetra seprae ??:-?


----------



## leogtr (Jan 19, 2011)

William Moore said:


> Do anyone know how to breed tetra seprae ??:-?


hey William welcome to the forums!

do you know how to make a new thread? just go to unanswered on the top where the tabs are and then look on the right and click on the blue underlined topics such as Characins or freshwater aquarium and once your in click new thread and start your new thread

that way most people can see it


----------

